# Average cost of fret level/crown?



## Jacksonluvr636 (Aug 3, 2016)

I have this 1993 Ibanez S540. I love the guitar and it plays/sounds great but it has taken a beating.

I think I am due for a fret level/crown because one of the higher up frets seems shorter than the others and I get really bad buzz even after adjusting the neck and raising the bridge more than high enough.

So I am shopping around and was curious what something like this should cost on average?


----------



## jandro (Aug 3, 2016)

Depends on your luthier bro, how much experience he's had.. is he using a fret leveling jig, or just eyeballing it?

$85-$120 US should be your ballpark.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 3, 2016)

I knew a tech who only charged about $50-60 to do it, but I don't think he does much work anymore. I've heard of a few guys charging $75, but never did any work with them. The typical going rate usually runs about $150, though, depending on geographical location.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Aug 3, 2016)

Here's a price listing for various repairs and mods that the shop I go to (in Chicago) does. They only offer (AFAIK) fret levels as an extra alongside a general guitar setup, which in total comes to around $125-$145 for most guitars (about a $50 or so markup from the setup on its own).

http://www.thirdcoastguitar.com/repair-estimates/


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 3, 2016)

thinkpad20 said:


> Here's a price listing for various repairs and mods that the shop I go to (in Chicago) does. They only offer (AFAIK) fret levels as an extra alongside a general guitar setup, which in total comes to around $125-$145 for most guitars (about a $50 or so markup from the setup on its own).
> 
> http://www.thirdcoastguitar.com/repair-estimates/



To be fair, you St want a setup before any fret work done ain't bad


----------



## demonx (Aug 3, 2016)

Get it looked at before you start worrying about fret work, I've had so many repairs come into my workshop where people have thought they needed a refret or a fret level and it's turned out to be something completely different and often much simpler.

As far as price, every guitar is different and has different needs, a fret level and redress could be a quick job on one guitar and could be a time consuming job on another, there are many variables which is why I don't quote without seeing, but it should in most cases take less than an hour and then times that by whatever the persons hourly rate is plus any materials used.

THEN

Add to the price the cost of a setup as after fretwork the guitar will need to be set up again

Usually cheaper if you supply your own strings and floyds take longer to setup than hardtails so will cost more. I did three restring and setups yesterday morning, the two hardtails were quicker than the one floyd.


----------



## demonx (Aug 3, 2016)

jandro said:


> Depends on your luthier bro, how much experience he's had.. is he using a fret leveling jig, or just eyeballing it?



If they are "eyeballing it" - find someone else.


----------



## jandro (Aug 3, 2016)

demonx said:


> If they are "eyeballing it" - find someone else.


True.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Aug 4, 2016)

Awesome thanks everyone.

I found this local guy who seems really awesome. I had him rewire my ESP. He fixed it in no time, we BS'ed while he was doing it and I actually learned a lot from him.

He said he would need to look at it as well but said maybe around $100 give or take so I just wanted a ballpark. I will have him look at it first obviously and hopefully I am wrong and do not need it.


----------

